# Orthopedic Dog Bed XL Dr. Fosters...



## Fluffypants

I saw this bed and thought it was a good deal. It's big enough for my Niko and looks like it would be very comfortable for him. I find many of the dog beds tend to sag after a couple of months or less.... This one is only $133 (XL) with free shipping and got excellent reviews. The colors are not what I would have chosen, but they have the exact same bed for $199 with better colors... I just didn't think $70 more was worth better colors. 

There is also another that is the Comfort Spring which I was debating on... for like $149... but that one didn't have any reviews and I wasn't sure how the springs would hold up.

Orthopedic Dog Bed | DrsFosterSmith.com

Any thoughts.... or just maybe passing along if anyone is looking for a reasonably priced ortho bed. It's not cheap cheap... but cheaper than many I have seen.

Tanja


----------



## JakodaCD OA

don't know about those, but I got a HUGE ortho bed from Ocean State Job Lot for like 49.00, I've had it for gosh, 5-6 years? and a dog sleeps on it every nite, no sagging


----------



## Freestep

While we're on that subject, at Costco they have microfiber memory foam bath mats for about $13 each. They are 36" x 24", which fits perfectly in a 36" crate. Not as cushy as a full-on bed, but these make great crate mats if you have a smaller GSD or other medium-size breed. They're also very nice for use as a bath mat, soft and wonderful under your feet.  I bought six of them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

good deal !


----------



## Alyalanna

Almost makes me want to get a Cosco membership... almost.


----------



## Freestep

Alyalanna said:


> Almost makes me want to get a Cosco membership... almost.


They have the exact same bath mats at Bed Bath & Beyond for about $40 each. If I were smart, I'd buy a pallet of 'em at Costco at $13 each and sell 'em on eBay for $35.


----------



## Fluffypants

I think we have an Ocean State Job Lot around here... it's new I think. I have a Costco card too... will have to check both out. That is much better priced.


----------



## Heidigsd

> This one is only $133 (XL) with free shipping and got excellent reviews. The colors are not what I would have chosen, but they have the exact same bed for $199 with better colors... I just didn't think $70 more was worth better colors.


Nikki has two of those beds and they are holding up really good so far. We had them for about a year now. The colors/patterns are not great but I put a sheet over them anyway since I wash it regular and you can't beat the price.

Or you could always get him this bed, it's on sale :wild: Tasman's Luxury Bison Leather Orthopedic Pet Bed - Made in USA

Michaela


----------



## Chicagocanine

The one I had for my senior Golden was the SSS Orthocare bed. It was a great bed, never sagged at all and seemed to be very good for the seniors. The price was pretty good too. 
Unfortunately my terrier mix took to scratching like crazy before he would lay down in a bed (the two dogs shared the bed) and he scratched a hole in the cover and the top layer of foam, however it still was functional with a new cover if I flipped it over. 

This is the SSS Orthocare bed:
SSS Orthocare Orthopedic Dog Bed - Dog.com


I also have heard good things about these memory foam beds but haven't tried these myself:
http://www.mammothoutlet.com/


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you.... the SSS bed looks nice too. I haven't seen that one before. 

Tanja


----------



## Anja1Blue

Fluffypants said:


> I saw this bed and thought it was a good deal. It's big enough for my Niko and looks like it would be very comfortable for him. I find many of the dog beds tend to sag after a couple of months or less.... This one is only $133 (XL) with free shipping and got excellent reviews. The colors are not what I would have chosen, but they have the exact same bed for $199 with better colors... I just didn't think $70 more was worth better colors.
> 
> There is also another that is the Comfort Spring which I was debating on... for like $149... but that one didn't have any reviews and I wasn't sure how the springs would hold up.
> 
> Orthopedic Dog Bed | DrsFosterSmith.com
> 
> Any thoughts.... or just maybe passing along if anyone is looking for a reasonably priced ortho bed. It's not cheap cheap... but cheaper than many I have seen.
> 
> Tanja


I have 2 of these - the XL I bought 7 years ago for our old fellow Blue, the M size is 5 years old. Neither shows any sign of sagging, they offer wonderful support, and I like the fact that you can buy replacement covers when the original ones wear out. (Takes a long time, they are sturdy.) I know you can get cheaper beds in other places - but IMO you get what you pay for.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## cottonlouie

We buy buy 3" thick memory foam off the internet (twin size) for less than $50. We cut it down to the size we want. I throw a blanket over that and there's a decent bed. If I was ambitious I could sew a cover, but my dog doesn't mess up the bed at all - she's not a digger.


----------



## frenchie27

*Memory Sleeper....*

I bought Charlie, who is 112 lbs.... a memory sleeper matress. It was around $120 or so? Can't recall. It is excellent.

I bought it off either Fosters or dog.com, one of those websites. He LOVES it!!!

It does not change shape like those you buy at walmart or sams.

I strongly recommend it. I want to get him another one as soon as I can.

The only thing is, I suggest buying an extra cover and change it once a year. I only vacuum his now.....I am afraid it will shrink and not fit as good once it is washed.

I strongly recommend these. They are fantastic. :wub:


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Frenchie27... I'll have to see if I can find the one you mentioned. I've looked on Dr. Fosters, but will check dog.com.

Thank you!!
Tanja


----------



## Freestep

cottonlouie said:


> We buy buy 3" thick memory foam off the internet (twin size) for less than $50. We cut it down to the size we want. I throw a blanket over that and there's a decent bed. If I was ambitious I could sew a cover, but my dog doesn't mess up the bed at all - she's not a digger.


Has anyone tried the ballistic nylon bed covers that were advertised at the top of the page? They are supposed to be highly chew-resistant. I have a dog that boards with me often, and he can't have beds as he's eaten every single one I've tried.

Durable Dogs Beds & High Performance Dog Products from K9 Ballistics


----------



## GSD07

Ok, I couldn't resist and just got Anton the XL Orthopedic bed that was on sale at drsFosters. Thanks, Tanja, for the link!! I really like it, and not just me 









PS It's not such bright green like on the pic, a little more subtle stone washed green. The color is super nice for my bedroom, works with the decorations on the walls


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Oksana for posting the dog bed... I'm glad you like it... because I still haven't gotten one yet and am leaning towards that one.  Just have to figure out what color to get.... I hadn't thought about getting the green... but if it's not bright... then maybe I will. 

Thanks again for posting a pic and letting me know you liked it!

Tanja


----------



## frenchie27

*Found the website!!!!*



Fluffypants said:


> Thank you Frenchie27... I'll have to see if I can find the one you mentioned. I've looked on Dr. Fosters, but will check dog.com.
> 
> Thank you!!
> Tanja


 
After searching for the website where I bought Charlie his memory sleeper matress...it is:

www.petstreetmall.com.

It was originally $118.99 and I bought it on sale for $90.99 and free shipping. These people are real good. The reason I say that is because along with this mattress, I also got him a large canine cooler mattress on sale from $149.95 to $84.95. We live in South Texas and I wanted to spoil him and make him more comfortable. These beds you put water inside, supposed to seal completely but when I did this, it had a leak and was impossible to dry it out to return.

I just called them up and they refunded my credit card and I still have the bed, can't fill up with water but he can still lay on it outside.

Charlie's memory sleeper is large also, measures 29" x 45" x 3.75" 
so the other one you are looking at is a bit bigger. But, I can totally tell you that this memory sleeper is GREAT. He loves it, holds its shape and would definetely recommend. :laugh:

Good luck!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Frenchie.... they have nice beds with reasonable pricing too... and free shipping which makes a big difference too.

I'll be looking at a few of their ortho beds.

Thank you!
Tanja


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy has two orthopedic beds. Her newest is a Serta with individual foam coils. ,weighs a ton . Found it at SAM's club. Daisy also known as "HRH GSD" likes nesting and wants to lay in our kitchen in the corner on laminate, which causes issues for her. I bought her a memory foam mattress at the Steel Valley Dog show that has a heavy waterproof vquilted cover and a zipper. The vendor told me she uses larger versions when traveling to shows. I've laid on Daisy's mattress ,very comfy.Daisy who would lay next to any of her other mattresses uses hers all the time. I paid 89.00 and its 36 in. lenght and 26 in width.The Serta we got because sometimes I forget to move her bed into our bedroom and she stays up late with my husband.I will be going to the show the first weekend in August and I'll get info. I need a bed for Lucky so Im puchasing another one.They are flat and about 3.5 in high which for a senior is good.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

cottonlouie said:


> We buy buy 3" thick memory foam off the internet (twin size) for less than $50. We cut it down to the size we want. I throw a blanket over that and there's a decent bed. If I was ambitious I could sew a cover, but my dog doesn't mess up the bed at all - she's not a digger.


I've done that, too. Bought a 2" memory foam mattress topper and folded it to a large dog bed. Didn't cut it, folded it over.

Also got a 6" queen mattress memory foam pad from a friend for free. It was too soft, we called it 'The Pond'. Density is a huge factor with foam. I took it to the foam factory in town on a Friday early afternoon and the staff kindly cut it into four neat medium/large dog mattresses for foster dogs 

For covers I use fitted crib sheets (Target, TJMaxx etc) for mattresses up to 28x42. For a digger I get a burlap dog bed cover from LLBean, I found them to be sturdy. Fit doesn't have to be perfect since I cover it with an easy to wash blanket anyhow.

Often I have the impression that anything 'pet' is extra $$$, so I try to adapt human things for dogs if possible. 

Re foam, Feli's rehab vet gave me this web page some years ago:
foam mattress slow recovery, memory foam, latex matresses, toppers, camping pads, eggcrate convoluted foam,

I also bought this one in 36 x 48 Double Thick 6" Ortho Beds | PetEdge.com Got it on sale in the bargain room of the Petedge outlet store (now in Billerica, MA). It felt very firm at first but broke in quickly, and has held up well for a few years now. 

And this one Double Thick 6" Ortho Beds | PetEdge.com but it smelled of something chemical, and it took a long time to gas off. There must me all kinds of chemicals in memory foam to make it pliable, and the cheap ones might not be the safest.

Saw one at the Ocean State Job Lot this week, 40 x 32 or so, memory foam, for 49 bucks. Felt like good quality.

Niko, you'll be very comfy with so many good suggestions from so many people and such a caring mom!


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Sarah for all the info.... I already have 2 nice dog beds, but figured I've had them for a couple of years and would get him a nice ortho one. I'll def. look into your suggestions.

I haven't checked out Ocean State yet, but there is a fairly new one not so far from me. Going to look at the foam link you listed too. Petedge isn't far from me either, but I have bought toys that smelled odd too... maybe just sitting around for awhile... but I'm always paranoid with Niko's crazy allergies. He is just healing up a bit in his face now... had been so itchy the last couple of weeks. I've been putting Vetericyn on his face regularly and it really helps prevent infection. 

I totally agree about products labeled for "pets". I bought an beautiful Lenox wooden turnstyle urn for my last dog when he passed. I initially saw it listed as a urn for a big dog and it was like $175 and $200. I found it on Macy's site for like not even $30... it was a lenox piece. I couldn't believe it. I almost paid the $175 and boy I would have been mad. I also found it on ebay - brand new for $25 and bought it. I absolutely love this urn and have a few others for my previous pets who passed. 

Thank you and will check out the foam link and probably Ocean State on my next day off. 

Tanja & Niko


----------

